# toro with kohler starts wont throttle up



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

I have this toro recycler with a kohler xt675-2034 engine. Wouldn't start so I drained the gas, removed the carb and cleaned it. Put it back together and it started right up. Problem is it just runs at a really low idle, wont rev up. When I took the carb off did I mess up the governor?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 27, 2009)

Is throttle plate opening on carb when at full speed?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you hook the throttle linkage back up to the carburetor? I have done that once or twice when I get in too much of a hurry.


----------



## bonzo (Jun 25, 2005)

I'll check the throttle plate, and linkages again tonight. I thought I had it all hooked up maybe not. how about the bar that runs across the front of the engine to the auto choke is it possible for that to come out when I removed the carb?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The choke linkage can come out, but if the choke is not opening the engine would choke down and die.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

How old is the unit? If the governor spring is hooked on check and see if the spring is stretched out of shape. Though I never worked on a Kohler, I've worked on several Tecumseh and Briggs and most of them have the same Governor to carb hook up principle. 
Find the governor lever. With it running, move it back and forth and see if it changes speed.


----------



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

Bonzo,just a kwik thought. It's common for the throttle shaft to get gummed up since it was last used[ especially if a season has gone by].If it is ,the force of the governor spring won't have enough oomph to free it.If you can get at it,try to manually, with your fingers, to rotate the throttle plate from idle to wide open. Since most of us throttle down to idle when shutting down,that's wkere it'll be stuck at. Carb cleaner or wd-40 sprayed under throttle plate while rotating it usually frees it up quickly.Good luck, sgtrudz


----------

